# ISO Lo Mein Noodle Dish Recipes



## college_cook (Feb 22, 2006)

Anyone have any good lo mein recipes??  I can't get enough of the stuff and I'm going to break the bank if I don't stop ordering Chinese carryout.

What type of noodles do you use?


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 22, 2006)

I've been working on a lo mein recipe but haven't come up with the "perfect" lo mein yet.

The noodles are Asian lo mein noodles.  You should be able to get them in the specialty section of th esupermarket or in Asian markets.


----------



## bobngreen (Feb 22, 2006)

*lo mein*

Hi:

I use the net for the recipe.  For the noodles I will use the cheap ramen noodles fron the grocery. 

Cheap, quick, and good.  Throw away the seasoning pack that is inside.


----------



## AllenOK (Feb 22, 2006)

Here's my recipe.  I just made a batch today, using some leftover cooked spaghetti I had.  I know it's not authentic, but it's a good way to use leftover spaghetti.

I recently found that I can get fresh chow mein noodles at one grocery store.  I've used them, once, and realized that you can't just drain the noodles and use.  You need to drain them, rinse them with luke-warm water, and toss with oil.  Otherwise, you will have an incredibly starchy mass of noodles when you're done cooking.

Lo Mein Noodles
Yields:  1 entrée or two side servings

2 T oil
Any of the following:
1 chicken thigh, boneless, skinless, partially frozen and sliced thin
1 pork cutlet, partially frozen and sliced thin
1 beef cutlet, partially frozen and sliced thin
2 - 3 oz shrimp, peeled and deveined
2 - 3 oz bay scallops, thawed
2 - 3 T soy
1 cube chicken stock
1 cube seafood stock, optional
¼ c water
1 t garlic, minced
1 t ginger, minced
6 oz (~2 c) Napa Cabbage, julienned
One stalk of celery, sliced on a bias
1/3 c onions, diced
2 - 3 dried shiitake mushrooms
One small carrot, peeled and sliced thinly on a bias
¼ c snow peas
-or- 2 T frozen peas
2 T frozen corn
8 oz can bamboo shoots, drained
8 oz can sliced water chestnuts, drained
2 T oyster sauce
Pepper, to taste
¼ t turmeric
2 - 3 c cooked Chinese noodles, drained and lightly tossed with oil
-or- cooked fresh linguini, drained and lightly tossed with oil
-or- cooked spaghetti, drained and lightly tossed with oil
Salt, as needed

	In a small pan, place the dried shiitake mushrooms in ¼ c water, bring to a boil, then remove from the heat and allow to rehydrate for 10 - 15 minutes.
	Combine the meat items with the soy, stock, water, garlic, and ginger.  Mix and set aside to marinate while you prep the remaining ingredients.
	Mix together the Napa, celery, onions, carrots, snow peas or sweet peas, corn, bamboo shoots, and water chestnuts.  Remove the shiitake mushrooms from their soaking liquid and squeeze as much moisture as you can out of the mushrooms and back into the pan, reserving the mushroom liquid.  Shred the mushrooms and add them to the veggies.  Season the veggies with the pepper and turmeric.
	Place a wok or large cast iron skillet over high heat, and heat until it starts to smoke heavily.  While that is heating, drain the marinade from the meat into the mushroom liquid, then add the oyster sauce to the liquids.  Stir.
	When the pan begins to smoke, add the oil, and swirl to coat the pan.  Add the meat items and stir-fry for a few seconds, then cover and steam for about 45 seconds.  Remove the lid and stir again.  Add the veggies and stir, then cover and steam them in their own moisture for about a minute.  Remove the lid and stir again.  Add the noodles and the reserved liquids.  Stir to combine, and bring to a boil, and reduce, stirring constantly, until the noodles just begin to stick.  While this is cooking, taste to check the seasoning, and adjust the seasoning with salt and pepper as needed.
	Pour the mix into a serving bowl or plate, and enjoy.


----------



## college_cook (Feb 23, 2006)

That looks fairly close to the one i have been making....  I am missing the oyster sauce, and I'm fairly certain that it's a pretty important part of the dish?  Most of the lo mein recipes i have seen call for it... I just haven't been able to get out and buy any yet.

Is the turmeric important?


----------



## AllenOK (Feb 23, 2006)

I like to use the oyster sauce, as I like the flavor it gives a stir-fry.  When I first started making something like this, years ago, I didn't think to google any recipe for it; I just winged it.

The tumeric isn't that important, as it's more for color than anything else.  Tumeric gives it that yellowish-tint.  I'm not really sure that it's authentic.  Some restaurants I've been too have a Lo Mein that is tinted yellow, some don't.  I don't always use the stuff.


----------

